# My little theater



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

I guess I'll post some pics of my ongoing evolution I call a theater. lol.... A quick back story first. After my divorce I had to move into a smaller house, duplex. It was a one bedroom, with a good size foyer and average living room. Because I had to have room for my daughter, I gave her the bedroom. I used the living room as my bedroom and the long but narrow foyer became my living room. I hated the setup but had no choice... Recently I acquired the house, the upstairs tenant moved out and I decided to open a wall up and take the whole house over and convert it into a single. Bedrooms are upstairs now and I have my normal living room back!!... Its an old house and the rooms arent very big but it will do...

Ok all my pics were to large so I uploaded them to Photobucket. Take a look... You'll have to start on page 3 and work your way back to page one in order. 

http://smg.photobucket.com/user/rawsaw/library/New Home Theater?sort=3&page=1


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

That turned out really good Richard - well done!

My favorite picture - the "boss is watching me" photo. It really looks like he has headlights for eyes! :rofl2:


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

Well thank you Joe. Still a work in progress as you know. If only I could hit the lottery!!! When I get the bar/lobby done I'll put some more pics up but I needed a break for a bit..


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

Very nice . Good job on those speakers as well.


----------



## rawsawhd (Apr 10, 2014)

I'm gonna Flip Out! My receiver just blew up!!!!


----------



## tcarcio (Jun 27, 2007)

Oh no, What happened? Did you try a reset? It may help.:dontknow: Never mind I saw your other post explaining what happened....:sad:


----------

